# Dubai Family VISA query for name change in birth certificate



## Biraks (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all....I'm from India about to travel to dubai with an employment visa provided by my employer. I am planning to bring my family after I reach their and my visa and work permit things are settled. Regarding my family visa, I have a peculiar problem for which I need some support from you experienced people. 

I am not using my daughter's name as is written in her birth certificate. I have been using a different name in her school from beginning. When I applied for a passport for her, I gave the old birth certificate, an affidavit and two local news paper advertisement for name change which is accepted by passport authority of India to issue her a passport with the new name. 

Now that the passport contains a name which does not match the birth certificate, I am wondering what kind of documents I need to produce to the visa issuing authority to issue her a visa in the name as in her passport.

Can anyone plz suggest me on this....thanks in advance


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

I am not sure but I think you'll need to show proof of name change since her birth certificate name is different from name in passport. Or maybe you can have the passport authority enter birth certificate name in the passport on a different page (like on the second page, it can say "Birth Certificate name: XXX")


----------



## Biraks (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Jowhara for attemting to reply my post...really appreciate. Let me wait for more posts.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

You should be able to get a name change affadavit attested by the Consulate General of India in Dubai. That in combination with the birth certificate and passport should be enough to demonstrate the link and legal change of name.


----------



## Navdeep_wadhwa (5 mo ago)

Hi Biraks I am in exactly same situtation. Can you help me what happened at time of visa. Were you able to travel and get visa with diffrent name. Who helped it. Any agent ? Please share all details.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Navdeep_wadhwa said:


> Hi Biraks I am in exactly same situtation. Can you help me what happened at time of visa. Were you able to travel and get visa with diffrent name. Who helped it. Any agent ? Please share all details.


You may not get a reply this is from 8 years ago, the last time the user posted.


----------

